# Nordic Voices made ma like Tomasz Louis da Victoria pholyphony these guys are awesome



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The title says it all Nordic Voice are that good puttting like and color into shape pattern and form, executted in state of the art singning skill, it make me blush and praise heaven .*Victoria *shine here,* Palestrina* too,* Gesualdo *showned a fabuleous miserere one of the best i heard you have my word...

You , yes you!!! you all , baldy(aka deprofundis) says to you seeks there releases.
The Victoria is sweet take the lamentation release fabuleous, it has sutch a soul
sing whit the heart of it all.

Im blowen away and lisening to it now, if music is food than this is kaviar lisen to
*White* lamentation, kilometric long perfect harmony, Da Vinci would wink..

They are two other release i have from them.

Im delighted to see or witness scandinavian being force majeure in league whit best ensemble(choose and pick).This music is supremo el mondo bene bene bene... alleouia bene bebe.

Im dead serieous you need to hear Noridc Voices if your a Nordic Voices virgin, now your chance buy there albums, there fantastic, ask the highest authority, ask a high degree free mason whit pointu taste, ask someone of refined taste he would tell you!

I love you guys :tiphat:


----------

